# Holy Cross Coulier



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/7665/img2043ao.jpg
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/7665/img2043ao.jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

After a failed attempt in June 07 we made it back in June 08 for a successful accent and decent of the cross coulier on Mt. Holy Cross, Colorado. 
It took us 3 nights and long days with 60 pound packs to complete the 30 plus mile trip, but worth it.

*Vince in the cross*















[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweeet. How was the ride down?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice! Holy Cross is one of those I want to get but the long trek in has not put it on the top of the list. Snowmobile support would be ideal for that one. Definitely a sweet looking line. Good to see another backcountry rider on the forum.\

If you resize your photos to 680X480 they are a lot easier to view on the message boards.

Nice work!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Robbied,
The ride down was great, nice long run with parts more than 50 degrees steep. The entry is a big roll over letting you see whats coming up as you enter.
The exit is above some serious exposure making it a good idea to mark your exit well.
When we left the coulier we had a quick 20 ft of rock to walk across before riding all the way down to Bowl of Tears lake, 12,000ft. (first photo)

Killclimbz
Snowmobile support would be ideal, Ive read a story of skiers using a sled and skins to make it a one day trip.
I am glad to be on this forum and to see so many snowboarders involved.
Thanks for the resize tip. Ill try that next time.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice board!


----------

